# Is it Just Me?



## ReneeMcK (Aug 26, 2021)

Tips have gotten slim to none lately! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

ReneeMcK said:


> Tips have gotten slim to none lately! How is everyone else doing?


Hit or miss.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Hit or miss.
> View attachment 653837


Show off!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Show off!


You asked


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Discdom said:


> You asked


I didn’t but the Op did, so you are half right…


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I didn’t but the Op did, so you are half right…


Ok I apologize. They only tipped that because they left a item in my car and I returned it. I do notice less tips on deliveries.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Ok I apologize. They only tipped that because they left a item in my car and I returned it. I do notice less tips on deliveries.


I get solid tips on airport runs and kids, so it seem fine but for eats just forget it because it ain’t worth it…

Now they want me to turn eats back on because they have no driver’s again…


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I have been offering complimentary 
handies with all $100 tips
No takers yet but I'm still hopeful 😉


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's hit or miss. 2 weekends ago I was on fire, tips were 22% of my fares, the weekend before was 11%, this past weekend was 14%. In all of those cases there were no large tips that skewed the numbers. What always surprises me is how poorish working class folks are more likely to tip.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I have been offering complimentary
> handies with all $100 tips
> No takers yet but I'm still hopeful 😉


What do I get for $75?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Illini said:


> What do I get for $75?


It's what you don't get. No lotion for you!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Discdom said:


> Hit or miss.
> View attachment 653837


$50 tip I only ever see when I return a phone to someone. I'd you're seeing $50 tips periodically then it must means you drive upscale people or are in a juicy rich market with rich white folks. But white folks tend to tip large to white drivers, I know it's sad racist reality but that's how it works. Or you drive some luxury car


----------



## CT 49 (Dec 4, 2020)

Tips depend a lot on the area you work. When I hang around the airport, Palm Beach, hotels, etc, good tips. Other areas of county, it is lower. Exceptions exist for everything, Palm Beach millionaires can be cheap and working people from residential areas can be good.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Our economy is changing too
People (most) have less disposable income.
Cuts have to be made.
It's gonna get tighter.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

CT 49 said:


> Tips depend a lot on the area you work. When I hang around the airport, Palm Beach, hotels, etc, good tips. Other areas of county, it is lower. Exceptions exist for everything, Palm Beach millionaires can be cheap and working people from residential areas can be good.


In palm beach I find locals don't tip nearly as often as tourists. Some days I'll get 8 out 10 that tip, others half or less. Just depends on the mix of tourist vs locals. 

Almost never get tips when I drop off to one of the mansions.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Our economy is changing too
> People (most) have less disposable income.
> Cuts have to be made.
> It's gonna get tighter.


China is to blame for that. Their making everything expensive which is why the rich chinese have been storing real estate into housing.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

It's very hit or miss for me, even from day to day. For example, 10 out of my 25 rides this past Saturday tipped. 9 of them ranged from $5-$25. Yesterday I got one $3 tip out of 12 rides. 

Overall, I'm consistently getting tips on 10%-%15 of my rides over the course of any given week.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a nice, clean vehicle...a 4.96 rating...very friendly, and feel like I read the room well and know if they like to chat or want silence. I only do this part time a few nights a week, but out of the last 14 trips, I got a $3.00 tip. One tip in 14 rides. Tonight, I did 6 trips, no tips...after factoring in cost of gas, I averaged $6.58/hr. Smh. And why does Uber think they should get half of our fares? We're all getting raped from behind, dry, without even dimming the lights or playing some Marvin Gaye!


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

ReneeMcK said:


> Tips have gotten slim to none lately! How is everyone else doing?


Not a single tip from any of my Lyft riders last night, but all of my Uber pax tipped me. Usually it’s the other way around.


----------

